# Javier Reyes (Animals as Leaders) selling his 8-string TIL



## Barney (Jan 21, 2011)

Copied and pasted from Facebook:

"Hey Everyone! Javier here. I'm selling my custom Illustrated Luthier 8 string guitar. I'm asking $2k. Shipping included. I have it with me on tour so if you want to pick it up that's fine too. Email me here on facebook or [email protected]"


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice! If I didn't already have something coming my way I'd definitely think about it. That's a really great looking guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2011)

This makes me ask just what cool shit he's playing now if he's selling this


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a great price!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 21, 2011)

Incredible. If I had the cash Id buy it and frame it.


----------



## noizfx (Jan 21, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Nice! If I didn't already have something coming my way I'd definitely think about it. That's a really great looking guitar.



Yea I'm in the process of getting my own custom 8 also, I previously also wanted it from the Illustrated Luthier except he's not making any instruments anymore. I'd say his guitar will look more awesome with a different headstock design though, other than that it's awesome, it also has the Q-Tuner just like my current 6 string!


----------



## ROAR (Jan 21, 2011)

Damnit.
I spend 2k and then this cool shit pops up?!
Anyone know what this looks like?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Murdstone (Jan 21, 2011)

I actually dig the headstock a lot. 
And I've always wanted to try Q-Tuners, they look really great. 
One day...


----------



## ROAR (Jan 21, 2011)

Why does everyone get a TIL but me


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2011)

I wonder if any of the 2082938742936872634 people who've posted on here "seriously ready to buy a TIL" will grab it.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2011)

ROAR said:


> Why does everyone get a TIL but me



Since the guy only ever built a handful of them I don't think that's true 



MaxOfMetal said:


> I wonder if any of the 2082938742936872634 people who've posted on here "seriously ready to buy a TIL" will grab it.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 22, 2011)

True, so maybe I'll keep saving for my DeVries.


----------



## kevyp12 (Jan 22, 2011)

ive been saving for a rg 2228, but this looks better, theyre coming to my state in a month. i might get it


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 22, 2011)

thats a really good price


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 22, 2011)

technomancer said:


>



enough switches???!!!


----------



## kevyp12 (Jan 22, 2011)

haha didnt even notice that ^


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 22, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wonder if any of the 2082938742936872634 people who've posted on here "seriously ready to buy a TIL" will grab it.


A lot of people talk but either don't have the money or any intentions of getting it


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jan 22, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> A lot of people talk but either don't have the money or any intentions of getting it


 
Well.... 

Please tell me what's the purpose of the thread then...


----------



## kevyp12 (Jan 22, 2011)

TRUST me if i sell my stack before feb 20th, im getting that guitar haha. i have someone picking up my head today so after i sell the cab, that guitar is mine


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 22, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> Well....
> 
> Please tell me what's the purpose of the thread then...



For sure it's to generate interest as well oggle the TIL which are no longer made. But in my time here what I've described above is the general trend with users on ss.org and rare/expensive guitars.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> Well....
> 
> Please tell me what's the purpose of the thread then...



He was making the point that lots of people on here claim to be "ready to buy" something but when it becomes available to buy nobody actually does. 

There was nothing in there against talking about the guitar so not sure what the point of your post was...


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jan 22, 2011)

technomancer said:


> He was making the point that lots of people on here claim to be "ready to buy" something but when it becomes available to buy nobody actually does.
> 
> There was nothing in there against talking about the guitar so not sure what the point of your post was...


 
Okay... My bad~~


----------



## Skyblue (Jan 22, 2011)

What a great guitar... makes me wonder what does he have know if he's selling it! 

And of course, wish I could even come close to having that amount of money to buy it


----------



## kevyp12 (Jan 22, 2011)

hes buying a macbook with the money from the guitar hahahaa he said on facebook. probably using his ibanez rg2228


----------



## Isan (Jan 23, 2011)

he is getting a lacs


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone have a link to his fb page or more info? I'd like to know the scale length, and the bridge pickup.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 23, 2011)

OzoneJunkie said:


> Anyone have a link to his fb page or more info? I'd like to know the scale length, and the bridge pickup.



30", Lundgren M8, Q Tuner as far as I know. Quite sure it's exactly the same as Tosins minus the neck/fretboard woods and the body shape.
Don't know about the electronics. Looks pretty interesting on this one. Maybe piezo?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 23, 2011)

Bridge is a Lundgren as was already said. Post from the builder:



TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> Hey guys, haven't posted in a while but here's a couple of the latest.
> 
> They are both 8 strings, first one is kind of odd. Client wanted a Warwick Thumb-Bass shaped body, piezos, MIDI, and GHOST Acousti-Phonic preamp.. so it's all stuffed in there. Neck is 9 piece maple , veneered goodness. Body swamp ash, claro top. Cocobolo board.



This and another guitar were posted here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/52859-2-new-custom-8-strings-pics.html


----------



## ra1der2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Does it have a regular input jack as well, all I see is the midi?


----------



## kevyp12 (Jan 23, 2011)

thats what im wondering^


----------



## Barney (Jan 24, 2011)

As far as I can see, those are Graphtech saddles and the number of pots and switches indicate that it should have 3 outputs: electric, piezo and midi.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 24, 2011)

What is the neck pickup? Never seen anything like that before.

EDIT - It's the Q-tuner everyone's talking about. I see haha.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 24, 2011)

The second guitar from the link is Cataclysmichaels 8-string, which is sexy as FUCK!

And god I wish I had the money for that guitar, I would buy it in half a heartbeat!
But it's not an iceman-model... And I'm broke.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2011)

Barney said:


> As far as I can see, those are Graphtech saddles and the number of pots and switches indicate that it should have 3 outputs: electric, piezo and midi.



It's completely possible it only has the 13 pin out as it carries all the signals, though it'd be a weird choice and would require you to always use a box like an Axon AX 100 or Roland GR-20 on the other end to hook it up to other gear.


----------



## Samarus (Jan 24, 2011)

It's so nice... I wish I had an axe fx and a MBP already, then this would be a no brainer.


----------



## georg_f (Jan 25, 2011)

all I know is that I shouldn't have seen this thread


----------



## kevyp12 (Jan 25, 2011)

i asked him on facebook, its sold  DAMNIT


----------

